# DECT Karte für PC?



## Sentoo (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Zeit lang danach gesucht*, aber vielleicht habe ich nicht die richtigen Schlüsselworte verwendet.

Ich möchte meinen Computer benutzen, um über unser Festnetz zu telephonieren. Mit einer ISDN Karte ginge das, sofern ich ein ISDN Kabel in meinem Computer-Zimmer hätte, was ich nicht habe.

Also möchte ich meinen Computer über DECT mit unserer Basis-Station verbinden, damit ich am Ende per Headset über unseren Festnetz-Telefonanschluss telefonieren kann.

Habt ihr da eine Idee?

Alternativ kaufe ich mir ein zweites Handgerät, aber das fände ich schlicht nicht so stylisch 

Gruß Sen
________________
* Im Forum und bei Google.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



Sentoo hat gesagt.:


> Mit einer ISDN Karte ginge das, sofern ich ein ISDN Kabel in meinem Computer-Zimmer hätte, was ich nicht habe.


Und was spricht dagegen ein Kabel zu verlegen?
Es gibt Verbindungskabel die einerseits lang und andererseits auch dünn sind.
Mein Aktuelles Kabel ist 3mm dick und 5m lang..... ich hatte aber auch schon 10m..... und wenn das noch immer nicht langen sollte, kann man auch mehrere Kabel miteinander verbinden.
So ein dünnes Kabel lässt sich wunderbar unter dem Teppich verstecken, man sollte es halt nur nicht gerade so verlegen dass man ständig drauf rumtrampelt oder gar mit dem Bürostuhl drauf rumrollt.



Sentoo hat gesagt.:


> Also möchte ich meinen Computer über DECT mit unserer Basis-Station verbinden.....


Mir ist kein DECT-Adapter bekannt..... und selbst der führende Hersteller für PC ISDN Zubehör (AVM) hat sowas nicht im Sortiment.

Du könntest aber Bluetooth verwenden.
Je nachdem was eure Basis-Station schon eingebaut hat:
entweder http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZ_fuer_ISDN/Blue_FRITZ_USB/
oder http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZ_fuer_ISDN/Blue_FRITZ_ISDN_Set/



Sentoo hat gesagt.:


> Alternativ kaufe ich mir ein zweites Handgerät, aber das fände ich schlicht nicht so stylisch


Stylisch?
Warum dann nicht eine Bluetooth Freisprecheinrichtung.
Die verleiht Dir auch gleich einen Hauch von "ich bin hier wichtig". 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (10. Juli 2009)

Eine DECT-Karte ist mir unbekannt. Damit würde man ja wahlweise eine Basisstation oder das Telefon dazu simulieren. Das wäre grob fahrlässig, wenn das ginge. DECT wäre kein Schutz mehr, weil alles abgehört werden könnte..

mfg chmee


----------



## michaelwengert (10. Juli 2009)

DECT Karten für den PC gibt es schon.
z.B http://www.amazon.de/Dosch-Amand-Desktop-PCs-verwendeten-Accesspoint/dp/B00011YV9Y

ob das jetzt dann mit jeder Basisstation funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## Sentoo (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich verlege kein Kabel, weil ich dazu durch eine Stahlbetonwand muss und zur Miete wohne. Wäre das Eigentum würde ich das machen  Gegen das frei verlegte Kabel spricht meine Freundin ...

@michaelwengert: Danke für den Link, die Karte schaue ich mir mal näher an.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Juli 2009)

Sentoo hat gesagt.:


> Gegen das frei verlegte Kabel spricht meine Freundin ...


Möglichkeit 1: richtig richtig guter Sex..... so dass sie Dir zu Füssen liegt, jeden Wunsch erfüllt (z.B. Bier holen geht *g*) und vor allem nicht widerspricht. 
Möglichkeit 2: Freundin umtauschen..... hoffentlich hast Du den Kassenbon gut aufbewahrt. 
Zu jedem Problem gibt es eine Lösung.....


----------

